# What Am I Doing Wrong?



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

I've had my wonderful Outback for 2 months now and have taken it out camping 3 times. Everytime I have taken it out it rains. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Sounds like you're taking lessons from us, the Brown's!

You need to get personal with the rain goddess and get on her good side!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like 'murphy s law' moments. The way I see it, you have 2 choices......stop camping or keep trying for the sunny weekend. Good Luck next time out


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I thought it rains everyday in FL


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Beaner242 said:


> I thought it rains everyday in FL


x2!! Everyday about 4pm in the summertime if I remember correctly?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Sounds like you're taking lessons from us, the Brown's!
> 
> You need to get personal with the rain goddess and get on her good side!


Offerings freely accepted









40 yrs of camping and it has only rained on us a handfull of times
18th annual Wolfwood Father's day Picnic just completed with 80 people here to enjoy the beautiful 80* late Springday. It has only rained once in those yrs and, even then, the rains suddenly stopped and the clouds parted at the very hour the party was to begin.

Hint: You've got to put in your "No Rain" reservation VERY early!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim Savage said:


> I've had my wonderful Outback for 2 months now and have taken it out camping 3 times. Everytime I have taken it out it rains. What am I doing wrong?


You're living on the wrong side of the country. You have to move to California. 110% in the shade and not a drop of rain, for months. Housing prices have dropped by 20% to 25% which helps offset the increased price of water.

Good luck on your next trip. We may make it down to Fla at some time in the future. Let me know when it doesn't rain there.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We've been out three times so far this season, and it has rained on us every time.







Not a lot, mind you, and we have been able to sit by the campfire each time (although we were chased inside about 10:00 PM one Saturday evening), but when I wake up and hear the raindrops on the roof, I just smile and remember our tent-camping and our pop-up days, and I think about how much harder things used to be.

The rain only serves as a reminder for how much easier camping life is with our Outback! (When life gives us lemons, we make lemonade!)

Now, if the weather man is calling for rain all weekend, we usually opt out of camping. Not that we don't like our Outback, but I can sit in it in my driveway for free the entire weekend. I sure don't want to pay for a campground site and then just sit in the camper the whole time. (Sometimes that happens - but I don't plan to do it!)

Just my $.02.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

It is just the opposite for us every time we went camping before the outback in a tent it always rained had rivers though the tent and all the clothes and sleeping bags wet







Now when it rains I. don't mind. I keep dry and can spend time in the tt with the family playing games or watching a movie. Think of it this way if it rains the whole weekend and you are dry in your tt it is better than work









Willie


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd still rather be camping in the rain than working on a beautiful day wishing that I was camping.








Dan


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

Rain is why we decided to trade our popup in for our wonderful Outback. If we camp -- it will rain. Even last year during the drought in TN -- if we camped it rained -- but, not at our house where we needed it. The guys where my husband worked asked several times if we would camp in their yard so their grass wouldn't die.

Now, like several others said -- when it rains (and it always does at least a shower) whenever we camp Chris and I look at each other and smile because we don't have to let the popup down wet and go home and set it back up to dry and air out. 
We just enjoy the sound of the rain on the roof and know that all is well in our 2nd home on wheels.

Happy camping rain or shine.









Sheila


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

In order to avoid the rain when you are camping you must do the following:

1. after setting up drink a beer.
2. after drinking your first beer have another.
3. at this point open another beer.
4. take one of your empty beer cans and fill it with water. (make sure the rain god does not see you do this) drink the beer in item 3
5. your better half also needs to participate and follow steps 1 through 4
6. dance around your trailer speaking in tongues spraying the fake beer from the cans on the ground















7. both of you sit back and drink another beer

The rain god now knows to stay away from your trailer









If this does not work at least you won't be upset if it rains while you have a buzz on


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

A rainy day of camping is always better than a sunny day at work!!!!!!!!!

Keep camping the sky will clear for you.

Bob


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Man how can you be so lucky, I pray for rain every time I go camping but only get it once in a while. I love the rain and camping in the rain is extra special. Nothing like hearing the rain on the roof and a good book, more sleeping then reading but it is great fun and very relaxing.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Dan L said:


> I'd still rather be camping in the rain than working on a beautiful day wishing that I was camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen on that one. As for the raining evertime you camp, isn't that why you supposed to always pack extra beer?









Keep trying,
Brad


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Not what I thought from the subject title...









I'd say just put on your raincoat and dive right in!

This first camping trip of the year we had to take cover....
Tornado warning in the next town and it was coming our way.
It was then downgraded to a severe T-storm and it rained 5 of the 8 days!!!

MaeJae


----------



## kibitzer (Feb 11, 2008)

Out twice for us, rained 2x. Not the whole time. 1st time out - wife at the hitch and me at the wheel. Five minutes later the sky opened up. I know your luck!

Scoutr2 and others, I remember many times in my tent under the rain (some while in the boy scouts). Mostly the rain pitter-pattered and the sound is pleasant, but it killed a lot of activities. Snow is nice, though. It does remind us how lucky - strike that - how insightful we were to get a hard slide.

That is one reason that we shied away from a popup, and even the soft hybrids that we were seriously looking at - Starcraft Antigua and Star Stream. I did not want to deal with wet canvas (I know - space age canvas replacement) when I came home. Plus, I would have gotten the side of the bed where my nose was only 12 inches away from the fabric!

My little ones are still trying to switch from home possibilities like turn on the TV, to reading or playing a game, rain or shine. The really little one (3) has a shorter attention span, and any activity needs at least one adult. When she begins playing by herself more, maybe I can crack open that book (and the prerequisite bottle of wine?).

At least you ARE getting out. And not looking at the trailer out the window at home on almost any day wishing you were at a campground.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, please come & camp out in front of my house.....i haven't had any rain for 6 weeks, only temps around 100!!!

PS......please bring the rain with you!


----------

